# Queer Disboard FB Group!



## MeridAriel

Hey out there to all my Queer Mouseketeers! <3

We've started a facebook group for any queer Disney fans here on Disboards (or anywhere), and as with anything Disney-the more the merrier! https://www.facebook.com/groups/229143084232432/
As it's been been asked more than once, regardless of who you are dating or married to, anyone under the queer rainbow is welcome 
Some of these chatboards are pretty inactive most of the time, so this seemed like a good idea, as most people are much more active on facebook than on here, at least on the LGBTQ+ boards. So far, there are about 150 of us (!)- we've had travel questions/tips, various Disney topic chats, bounding advice, meet-up interest (2021 is an important year for WDW, yknow!), Disney photo sharing, some general discussions, & of course, furbaby picture sharing 
Oh, and because we've got members from all over the world, we're starting concurrent movie nights, where whoever is available & interested votes on a time & movie for us to watch & chat about while we watch it 
Concern over not being out was mentioned, so for privacy & safety, it is a "closed" group. This way you can search for it ("Friendly Queer Mouseketeers!" https://www.facebook.com/groups/229143084232432/), but nobody who is not in the group can see members or posts. Your posts will not pop up all over coworkers & relatives news feeds, and the group will not show up in your profile.
If you'd like to join, feel free to search the group on fb, post here, or send me a PM-we'd love to have you!


----------



## frostymojo

Thanks for adding me.


----------



## MeridAriel

Oh! It's just occurred to me-maybe we should start up a separate thread for people at various Pride events throughout the country who may want to meet up with other Disboarders?


frostymojo said:


> Thanks for adding me.


Thanks for joining


----------



## kslush1

Thanks for the add!


----------



## suomyno

Thanks for the add!


----------



## jodybird511

Thank you for adding!


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

Thanks for the add!


----------



## rosysubmarine

Thanks for the add!


----------



## MeridAriel

You're all welcome  Thanks for joining!


----------



## BrdwayBoy

I'd love to join/be added to the group!


----------



## MeridAriel

BrdwayBoy said:


> I'd love to join/be added to the group!


Sending you a DM


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Thank you


----------



## mcpitza

I'd like to join please


----------



## MeridAriel

mcpitza said:


> I'd like to join please


I don't think I can send you a direct message yet, since you only have one post, but if you get up to ten (I think), then I can message you.


----------



## thrillridejunkie

Thank you for adding me to the group.


----------



## POOHBEAR0623

I'd love to join!


----------



## MeridAriel

POOHBEAR0623 said:


> I'd love to join!


Sending you a DM


----------



## ivanp91

Interested in joining


----------



## MeridAriel

Sending a DM


----------



## ivanp91

Thank you!


----------



## Nicole786

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## MeridAriel

Nicole786 said:


> Thanks for adding me!


Thanks for joining


----------



## tellemarie

I'd love to be added!


----------



## MeridAriel

Sending a DM


----------



## LucyLiu

MeridAriel said:


> Hey out there to all my Queer Mouseketeers <3
> 
> We've started a facebook group for any queer Disney fans here on Disboards (or anywhere), and as with anything Disney-the more the merrier!
> Some of these chatboards are pretty inactive most of the time, so this seemed like a good idea, as most people are much more active on facebook than on here. There's not many of us, & it's still a new group, but so far we've had travel questions/tips, bounding advice, meet up interest, Disney photo sharing, & some general discussions
> Concern over not being out was mentioned, so for privacy & safety, it is a "secret" group. This way nobody who is not in the group can see the group, posts, or members. Your posts will not pop up all over coworkers & relatives news feeds, and the group will not show up in your profile.
> If you'd like to join, just post here, or send me a PM-we'd love to have you!


----------



## LucyLiu

New to Dis and Florida would like to be added please


----------



## Markical

If there are any more adds going, add me to the list, please!


----------



## MeridAriel

LucyLiu said:


> New to Dis and Florida would like to be added please


I actually can't message you (and you can't message me) until you've posted 10 times :-/ But once you do, let me know here and I will message you (or you can message me) for your name & photo description to make sure I add the right person 



Markical said:


> If there are any more adds going, add me to the list, please!


Sending a DM


----------



## D23AK

I'd love to be added.

Thanks!


----------



## MeridAriel

D23AK said:


> I'd love to be added.
> 
> Thanks!


Sending a DM


----------



## TomEUDIS

Hiya, 
Like to be added to ;-)


----------



## MeridAriel

TomEUDIS said:


> Hiya,
> Like to be added to ;-)


Sending a DM


----------



## dan1964

I'm interested


----------



## MeridAriel

dan1964 said:


> I'm interested


Sending a DM


----------



## ArielandJudy

@MeridAriel , I would love to be added to the group!


----------



## MeridAriel

ArielandJudy said:


> @MeridAriel , I would love to be added to the group!


I actually can't message you just yet. I think you need to have made 10 posts before you can use messaging :-/


----------



## BariTravis

I'd love to be added too


----------



## MeridAriel

BariTravis said:


> I'd love to be added too


DM sent


----------



## ArielandJudy

MeridAriel said:


> I actually can't message you just yet. I think you need to have made 10 posts before you can use messaging :-/


Ah, I'm so sorry about that! I will send you a message when I make a few more posts!


----------



## Spencer Wright

Are you able to please add me? How do I go about joining?


----------



## MeridAriel

ArielandJudy said:


> Ah, I'm so sorry about that! I will send you a message when I make a few more posts!


No problem  Let me know! (You can just send me a link to your facebook when you're able to do so)



Spencer Wright said:


> Are you able to please add me? How do I go about joining?


DM sent


----------



## Puer Aeternus

I wanna join! 

Solomon


----------



## MeridAriel

Puer Aeternus said:


> I wanna join!
> 
> Solomon


DM sent


----------



## TornadoTitan

I would love to join.


----------



## MeridAriel

TornadoTitan said:


> I would love to join.


Dm sent


----------



## MLLynch2K

Would love to join the group.


----------



## MeridAriel

MLLynch2K said:


> Would love to join the group.


Hi there! We'd love to have you  I cannot message you (and visa versa) until you get to 10 posts. Whenever you get to that point, I just need a link to your facebook (I wouldn't be comfortable posting mine on a board, so I don't expect other people to, and assume they would rather direct message). Let me know!


----------



## MLLynch2K

MeridAriel said:


> Hi there! We'd love to have you  I cannot message you (and visa versa) until you get to 10 posts. Whenever you get to that point, I just need a link to your facebook (I wouldn't be comfortable posting mine on a board, so I don't expect other people to, and assume they would rather direct message). Let me know!



Okay, I checked out a few posts and responded to some to get 10 postings.


----------



## MeridAriel

MLLynch2K said:


> Okay, I checked out a few posts and responded to some to get 10 postings.


Great  Sending a DM!


----------



## Strikan

Interested in joining.  What info do you need?


----------



## MeridAriel

Strikan said:


> Interested in joining.  What info do you need?


Sending a DM


----------



## joanjett1976

Why, gee golly, sure would love to join! Can you PM me deets? Thanks!


----------



## MeridAriel

joanjett1976 said:


> Why, gee golly, sure would love to join! Can you PM me deets? Thanks!


Done


----------



## Jason_V

Me too, please. And thank you.


----------



## MeridAriel

Jason_V said:


> Me too, please. And thank you.


Message sent


----------



## Kasiks

Hi, I would like to join


----------



## MeridAriel

Kasiks said:


> Hi, I would like to join


DM sent


----------



## sillymoose

I'd love to be added too!


----------



## MeridAriel

sillymoose said:


> I'd love to be added too!


Message sent


----------



## jtishere

Would love to join!


----------



## MassJester

jtishere said:


> Would love to join!


I'd love to join too.


----------



## MeridAriel

jtishere said:


> Would love to join!


DM sent


----------



## .landry

id love to join too!


----------



## Hwilliams602

MeridAriel said:


> Hey out there to all my Queer Mouseketeers <3
> 
> We've started a facebook group for any queer Disney fans here on Disboards (or anywhere), and as with anything Disney-the more the merrier!
> Some of these chatboards are pretty inactive most of the time, so this seemed like a good idea, as most people are much more active on facebook than on here. There's not many of us, & it's still a new group, but so far we've had travel questions/tips, bounding advice, meet up interest, Disney photo sharing, & some general discussions
> Concern over not being out was mentioned, so for privacy & safety, it is a "secret" group. This way nobody who is not in the group can see the group, posts, or members. Your posts will not pop up all over coworkers & relatives news feeds, and the group will not show up in your profile.
> If you'd like to join, just post here, or send me a PM-we'd love to have you!


Can you a


MeridAriel said:


> Hey out there to all my Queer Mouseketeers <3
> 
> We've started a facebook group for any queer Disney fans here on Disboards (or anywhere), and as with anything Disney-the more the merrier!
> Some of these chatboards are pretty inactive most of the time, so this seemed like a good idea, as most people are much more active on facebook than on here. There's not many of us, & it's still a new group, but so far we've had travel questions/tips, bounding advice, meet up interest, Disney photo sharing, & some general discussions
> Concern over not being out was mentioned, so for privacy & safety, it is a "secret" group. This way nobody who is not in the group can see the group, posts, or members. Your posts will not pop up all over coworkers & relatives news feeds, and the group will not show up in your profile.
> If you'd like to join, just post here, or send me a PM-we'd love to have you!




Can you add me?


----------



## MeridAriel

MassJester said:


> I'd love to join too.





.landry said:


> id love to join too!


I've messaged you both 


Hwilliams602 said:


> Can you a
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add me?


I actually can't message you just yet (you're welcome to post a temporary link to your fb here & delete it once I find you, but I understand if you're not comfortable with that & would prefer to wait until you have access to the messenger), I think you've got to have 10 (ish) posts to get access to the messenger. Let me know when you do so


----------



## Hwilliams602

MeridAriel said:


> I've messaged you both
> 
> I actually can't message you just yet (you're welcome to post a temporary link to your fb here & delete it once I find you, but I understand if you're not comfortable with that & would prefer to wait until you have access to the messenger), I think you've got to have 10 (ish) posts to get access to the messenger. Let me know when you do so



https://m.facebook.com/harold.t.williams.9?ref=bookmarks


----------



## ChrisNY2

Would like to join too!


----------



## MeridAriel

ChrisNY2 said:


> Would like to join too!


DM sent


----------



## ChiffonDior

I would love to join!


----------



## MeridAriel

ChiffonDior said:


> I would love to join!


I actually can't message you just yet (you're welcome to post a temporary link to your fb here & delete it once I find you, but I understand if you're not comfortable with that & would prefer to wait until you have access to the messenger), I think you've got to have 10 (ish) posts to get access to the messenger. Let me know when you do


----------



## JRoyster86

I'd love to join as well!


----------



## MeridAriel

JRoyster86 said:


> I'd love to join as well!


DM sent


----------



## ChiffonDior

MeridAriel said:


> I actually can't message you just yet (you're welcome to post a temporary link to your fb here & delete it once I find you, but I understand if you're not comfortable with that & would prefer to wait until you have access to the messenger), I think you've got to have 10 (ish) posts to get access to the messenger. Let me know when you do



D'oh!


----------



## MeridAriel

ChiffonDior said:


> D'oh!


Hahaha, it should be pretty quick  Just find a few threads you dig, ask questions, voice your opinions on favorites or traveling advice & voila!


----------



## ChiffonDior

MeridAriel said:


> Hahaha, it should be pretty quick  Just find a few threads you dig, ask questions, voice your opinions on favorites or traveling advice & voila!



I'm on it!


----------



## simpleohio

Can I join


----------



## MeridAriel

simpleohio said:


> Can I join


DM sent


----------



## James Biltz

Hello!  Can you add me? I'm Lissa Biltz on Facebook


----------



## MeridAriel

James Biltz said:


> Hello!  Can you add me? I'm Lissa Biltz on Facebook



Hey there, I know you're new & can't use the messaging system on here, but I just want to make sure I've got the right person-are you in Pittsburgh? I also need to add you as a friend just long enough to put you in the group (because it's a secret group), if that's alright. Let me know


----------



## James Biltz

MeridAriel said:


> Hey there, I know you're new & can't use the messaging system on here, but I just want to make sure I've got the right person-are you in Pittsburgh? I also need to add you as a friend just long enough to put you in the group (because it's a secret group), if that's alright. Let me know


Yep I'm in Pittsburgh and that's totally fine!


----------



## rickwelch49525

Please add me when you get a chance!


----------



## pziz

Please add me.  My name on Facebook is Peg Zizmann.


----------



## MeridAriel

rickwelch49525 said:


> Please add me when you get a chance!


DM sent 



pziz said:


> Please add me.  My name on Facebook is Peg Zizmann.


I do need to add you to my personal page long enough to put you into the group, since it's a secret group, if that's okay. Let me know


----------



## pziz

[QUOTE I do need to add you to my personal page long enough to put you into the group, since it's a secret group, if that's okay. Let me know [/QUOTE]

That sounds good to me!  Thank you.


----------



## BurningRome

I'd also love to join! Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## MeridAriel

BurningRome said:


> I'd also love to join! Thanks for organizing this!


Alas, like with the previous poster, you can't use the site messenger yet (I think you need 10 posts). You're welcome to post your facebook name & a description of your photo (or a link), I'll add you to my personal page (because it's a secret group) long enough to put you in the group, then you can remove the link. If you're not comfortable publicly (though temporarily) posting that, I totally understand. Just let me know when you get up to ten posts & we can chat via messenger


----------



## DisneyParkFan

MeridAriel said:


> Alas, like with the previous poster, you can't use the site messenger yet (I think you need 10 posts). You're welcome to post your facebook name & a description of your photo (or a link), I'll add you to my personal page (because it's a secret group) long enough to put you in the group, then you can remove the link. If you're not comfortable publicly (though temporarily) posting that, I totally understand. Just let me know when you get up to ten posts & we can chat via messenger


Thanks for creating this.  I am interested.  Please add me. (I'll probably PM you also just to be sure)


----------



## MeridAriel

DisneyParkFan said:


> Thanks for creating this.  I am interested.  Please add me. (I'll probably PM you also just to be sure)


I've responded to your PM (I do need a link to your facebook, so that I know who to add). Woohoo! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Puffy2

I'd like to join.


----------



## MeridAriel

Puffy2 said:


> I'd like to join.


I've responded to your DM


----------



## Kimberly Romano

I would love to join!


----------



## MeridAriel

Kimberly Romano said:


> I would love to join![/]
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't use the site messenger yet (I think you need 10 posts). You're welcome to post a link to your facebook long enough for me to put you in the group, then you can remove the link. If you're not comfortable publicly (though temporarily) posting that, I totally understand. Just let me know when you get up to ten posts & we can chat via messenger


----------



## DisneyParkFan

So far I cannot find the page, a link in PM, or an invitation/request to join on FB.  Sorry for posting public.  Just curious if others are running into the same problem.


----------



## MeridAriel

DisneyParkFan said:


> So far I cannot find the page, a link in PM, or an invitation/request to join on FB.  Sorry for posting public.  Just curious if others are running into the same problem.


It's actually because it's a "secret" group, should we have any members who are either not out, or living/working somewhere it may not be safe to be out, so nobody who isn't in the group can find it, see the members, or the posts (in public groups, if you post something, that post can show up in your friends & family members newsfeeds, even if they're not in that public group-my boss doesn't need to see my gay posts haha). I know I've sent you a message on here about adding you. Let me get back to that & see what the problem is


----------



## DisneyParkFan

MeridAriel said:


> It's actually because it's a "secret" group, should we have any members who are either not out, or living/working somewhere it may not be safe to be out, so nobody who isn't in the group can find it, see the members, or the posts (in public groups, if you post something, that post can show up in your friends & family members newsfeeds, even if they're not in that public group-my boss doesn't need to see my gay posts haha). I know I've sent you a message on here about adding you. Let me get back to that & see what the problem is


I replied through PM with a list of people I did not recognize in my Friend Requests on FB.  Hopefully one of the was/is you?


----------



## MeridAriel

DisneyParkFan said:


> I replied through PM with a list of people I did not recognize in my Friend Requests on FB.  Hopefully one of the was/is you?


Oops, I should have told you my name before I requested you haha. It's all fixed now & you're in the group  Welcome!


----------



## Flayre

Could I beg for an invite too? :-D


----------



## MeridAriel

Flayre said:


> Could I beg for an invite too? :-D


Dm sent


----------



## Disneylover1970

How do I get added? Thank you


----------



## MeridAriel

Disneylover1970 said:


> How do I get added? Thank you


I've sent you a DM 
I wish the group could be public so people who want to join can find it, but concern over not being out was mentioned by some. Therefore, it's a "secret" group, for member's privacy & safety, so I (or one of the members) have to put you in the group.


----------



## MeridAriel

ArielandJudy said:


> Ah, I'm so sorry about that! I will send you a message when I make a few more posts!





ChiffonDior said:


> I'm on it!





BurningRome said:


> I'd also love to join! Thanks for organizing this!





Kimberly Romano said:


> I would love to join!



Hey everyone  I've been cleaning out my messages & making sure to contact anyone who had expressed interest, before I delete messages.
You four I was unable to message because you don't have access to the messenger system yet (because you don't have 10 posts yet). If you're still interested in joining, please let me know (if not, I apologize for the bother). Even if you can't use the site message system, you're welcome to post a link to your facebook here (and delete it once I am able to find you), or your fb name & photo, so I can find you (and not accidentally add the wrong person). Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Eira

Would love to join!


----------



## MeridAriel

Eira said:


> Would love to join!


DM sent


----------



## Fivers

I would love to join too, thank you!


----------



## MeridAriel

Fivers said:


> I would love to join too, thank you!


DM sent


----------



## BurningRome

I'll DM you once I have a few more posts. Thanks!


----------



## ChiffonDior

MeridAriel said:


> Hey everyone  I've been cleaning out my messages & making sure to contact anyone who had expressed interest, before I delete messages.
> You four I was unable to message because you don't have access to the messenger system yet (because you don't have 10 posts yet). If you're still interested in joining, please let me know (if not, I apologize for the bother). Even if you can't use the site message system, you're welcome to post a link to your facebook here (and delete it once I am able to find you), or your fb name & photo, so I can find you (and not accidentally add the wrong person). Have a great weekend, everyone!



I passed the 10 post threshold but I can't figure out how to message you lol. Please send me a message when you get a moment.


----------



## MeridAriel

ChiffonDior said:


> I passed the 10 post threshold but I can't figure out how to message you lol. Please send me a message when you get a moment.


Hm...I can't message you either. I posted on your profile instead. You should be able to go to your username at the top & see it from there


----------



## ChiffonDior

MeridAriel said:


> Hm...I can't message you either. I posted on your profile instead. You should be able to go to your username at the top & see it from there



So bizarre! I tried to click on the message and its coming up as an error and telling me I can't view the page!


----------



## MeridAriel

ChiffonDior said:


> So bizarre! I tried to click on the message and its coming up as an error and telling me I can't view the page!


I just sent you a message! I think I was too quick to try to message you after your tenth message, as the option to message you has recently popped up. I'm guessing the messaging system access just took a bit to kick in  Yay! Welcome to the group!


----------



## bhencey

I would like to join. Hubby and I are taking nephews in July.


----------



## MeridAriel

bhencey said:


> I would like to join. Hubby and I are taking nephews in July.


Dm sent


----------



## Simee

I’d love an invite too please. I’m new to the disboards


----------



## MeridAriel

Simee said:


> I’d love an invite too please. I’m new to the disboards


DM sent to you, too!


----------



## Mattimation

Hey! I'd love to join the facebook group too!


----------



## MeridAriel

Mattimation said:


> Hey! I'd love to join the facebook group too!


Hi there  For some reason, I can't message you, and I have no idea why? If you can message me, or post on my account profile "wall" on here, we can get it figured out.


----------



## Mattimation

MeridAriel said:


> Hi there  For some reason, I can't message you, and I have no idea why? If you can message me, or post on my account profile "wall" on here, we can get it figured out.



Oh weird! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## DriftingInStars

MeridAriel said:


> Hey out there to all my Queer Mouseketeers <3
> 
> We've started a facebook group for any queer Disney fans here on Disboards (or anywhere), and as with anything Disney-the more the merrier!
> Some of these chatboards are pretty inactive most of the time, so this seemed like a good idea, as most people are much more active on facebook than on here. So far, there are about 70 of us (!), & it's still a new-ish group, but we've had travel questions/tips, various Disney topic chats, bounding advice, meet-up interest, Disney photo sharing, & some general discussions.
> Oh, and because we've got members from all over the world (we will unlikely all meet in person), we're starting concurrent movie nights, where whoever is available & interested votes on a time & movie for us to watch & chat about while we watch it
> Concern over not being out was mentioned, so for privacy & safety, it is a "secret" group. This way nobody who is not in the group can see the group, posts, or members. Your posts will not pop up all over coworkers & relatives news feeds, and the group will not show up in your profile.
> If you'd like to join, just post here, or send me a PM-we'd love to have you!


I’d love to join! I can’t PM yet because I have not hit my 10 post quota.


----------



## MeridAriel

DriftingInStars said:


> I’d love to join! I can’t PM yet because I have not hit my 10 post quota.


You can either post in here when do you & I'll message you, or you can post a link to your facebook on here (and then remove it once I've found you)-I just need to be sure I'm adding the right person  Let me know, we'd love to have you!


----------



## Pdollar88

Oooh I want to join! I’d love to coordinate meet ups on my solo trips. But I’m not single, so I didn’t want to post in that area.

Also, I have had some queer questions about trips that I asked (but felt awkward about) in general forums.


----------



## MeridAriel

Pdollar88 said:


> Oooh I want to join! I’d love to coordinate meet ups on my solo trips. But I’m not single, so I didn’t want to post in that area.
> 
> Also, I have had some queer questions about trips that I asked (but felt awkward about) in general forums.


DM sent


----------



## kylenne

I would love an invite to the FB group! Me and my gf are planning our first trip together this fall.


----------



## MeridAriel

kylenne said:


> I would love an invite to the FB group! Me and my gf are planning our first trip together this fall.


Sending a DM


----------



## Petroglyph

I would love an invite too! No WDW trip on the horizon, but I am going on a DCL trip this summer!


----------



## MeridAriel

Petroglyph said:


> I would love an invite too! No WDW trip on the horizon, but I am going on a DCL trip this summer!


DM sent


----------



## seanfaulk

I’m working on getting 10 posts. I would like to join this Facebook group


----------



## MeridAriel

seanfaulk said:


> I’m working on getting 10 posts. I would like to join this Facebook group


 Let me know when you get there, we'd love to have you!


----------



## seanfaulk

MeridAriel said:


> Let me know when you get there, we'd love to have you!


Ok Im finally up to 10. If I can get added, that would be awesome!


----------



## MeridAriel

seanfaulk said:


> Ok Im finally up to 10. If I can get added, that would be awesome!


Voila!


----------



## ej119

I would love an invite as well. Thanks!


----------



## Pglenn90

Awesome Idea! Would love to join as well!


----------



## MeridAriel

ej119 said:


> I would love an invite as well. Thanks!


Will send you a message asap 



Pglenn90 said:


> Awesome Idea! Would love to join as well!


I can't message you until you've got 10 posts :-/ If you're comfortable temporarily posting your facebook page link here, you can (and then delete it once I find you), or you can let me know when you have enough posts to get access to messaging on here


----------



## Pglenn90

MeridAriel said:


> Will send you a message asap
> 
> 
> I can't message you until you've got 10 posts :-/ If you're comfortable temporarily posting your facebook page link here, you can (and then delete it once I find you), or you can let me know when you have enough posts to get access to messaging on here


----------



## MeridAriel

Pglenn90 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pglenn90


Found you


----------



## fizzymint

I'd love an invite!


----------



## MeridAriel

fizzymint said:


> I'd love an invite!


Message sent


----------



## insoin

I would like to join as well.


----------



## MeridAriel

insoin said:


> I would like to join as well.


Message sent


----------



## NEDisneyFans

I'd love an invite!

Thanks,

Ali


----------



## MeridAriel

NEDisneyFans said:


> I'd love an invite!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ali


Message sent


----------



## NEDisneyFans

And replied to!


----------



## sofieballgame

Thank you!


----------



## Brian Tormey

What is the name of the group? I wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnna join


----------



## rricks26

I’ll join


----------



## John Thomson

https://m.facebook.com/john.thomson.58

Can i be added too.


----------



## MeridAriel

Brian Tormey said:


> What is the name of the group? I wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnna join


Actually, because some people had expressed concern about not being out, the group is set to "secret", so nobody who isn't *in* the group can find it, or see members or posts-you have to be added by a member (which is great for member privacy & safety, but not so great for those who want to join). I'll send you a DM 



rricks26 said:


> I’ll join


I actually can't send you a DM just yet. You need 10 posts to get access to the messaging system. You're welcome to temporarily post your fb profile link here & then delete it after I get in touch with you, but if you'd rather wait to use the system on here, that's fine, too 




John Thomson said:


> https://m.facebook.com/john.thomson.58
> 
> Can i be added too.


I'll send you a message on fb 

Welcome to the new members!


----------



## rricks26

Thanks!


----------



## MickeyDee

I’d love to join!


----------



## MeridAriel

MickeyDee said:


> I’d love to join!


PM sent


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I'd love to join!


----------



## MeridAriel

VroomVroomLightning said:


> I'd love to join!


DM Sent


----------



## Ashley Moore

I’d love to join! 
https://www.facebook.com/100000046314862


----------



## MeridAriel

Ashley Moore said:


> I’d love to join!
> https://www.facebook.com/100000046314862


FB message sent


----------



## JediAshleigh

Can I be added please! https://www.facebook.com/missjademusic


----------



## MeridAriel

JediAshleigh said:


> Can I be added please! https://www.facebook.com/missjademusic


On it


----------



## ToxicRoyalty

Interested in joining!


----------



## MeridAriel

ToxicRoyalty said:


> Interested in joining!


DM sent


----------



## Lupine Aura

Also interested


----------



## MeridAriel

Lupine Aura said:


> Also interested


DM sent


----------



## Disneylover1970

Interested also


----------



## MeridAriel

Disneylover1970 said:


> Interested also


I've sent you a message


----------



## teukie w.

i'd love to join!


----------



## MeridAriel

teukie w. said:


> i'd love to join!


Woohoo! Message sent


----------



## BeyondMidnight

.


----------



## MeridAriel

BeyondMidnight said:


> I would like to check out the group


Message sent


----------



## RealBlast3

I, too, would love to join!


----------



## MeridAriel

RealBlast3 said:


> I, too, would love to join!


DM sent


----------



## MeridAriel

I checked with the group before doing so, but we changed it to a "closed" group, rather than "private". It allows me to share a link here, and for people to search for it, while also shielding group members' identities and posts from non-members


----------



## MeridAriel

_


----------



## MeridAriel

Hi all! 
How is everyone doing amid all of the social distancing??
Just wanted to drop the group link, in case there are any newbies here going nuts from quarantine boredom: https://www.facebook.com/groups/229143084232432/


----------

